# Avoir la pêche



## Zanton

Salve

Chiedo conferma se "avoir la pêche" significa "essere in forma" 


Grazie


----------



## DearPrudence

Salve 

Confermo! 

*"avoir la pêche" ~ "avoir la patate" ~ "avoir la frite"* (tutti sono colloquiale ma suonano un po' datati adesso) 
*~ **"être en forme" ~ "être plein d'énergie" ~ "avoir de l'énergie à revendre" *(abbastanza neutrali)
*~ "péter la forme"* (colloquiale, più recente)
Anche:* "avoir une pêche d'enfer" *(ma suona un po' datato adesso)

_Ex : J'*ai la pêche* ce matin ! J'ai bien envie de faire un jogging avant d'aller au travail !_


----------



## Zanton

*DearPrudence*


----------



## Zanton

"Avoir la pêche" è sinonimo di "avoir (une) bonne mine", o quest'ultima espressione si riferisce solo all'aspetto estetico e/o esteriore?


----------



## matoupaschat

Avoir bonne mine si riferisce solo all'aspetto esteriore.
Cf. TLFi => Mine: [En parlant d'une pers.; s'emploie uniquement sous la forme de loc.] Aspect extérieur, allure générale et impression qu'elle produit sur autrui.


----------



## Zanton

*Matoupaschat*, ... sospettavo!


----------



## birus

Anche a me questa espressione suona un po' datata, ma come sostituirla per evitare questa impressione?


----------



## DearPrudence

Prova una di queste espressioni 

*~ "être en forme" ~ "être plein d'énergie" ~ "avoir de l'énergie à revendre"* (abbastanza neutrali)*
~ "avoir la forme" *(un po' colloquiale)*
~ "péter la forme"* (colloquiale, più recente)


----------



## birus

Penso che l'ultima sia quella che si avvicina di più... le altre sono correttissime, ma al mio orecchio non suonano colloquiali!
Peccato che si concentri più sulla forma che sull'energia.
Per esempio, se voglio dire che un bambino di due anni "a la pêche", non mi viene tanto da sostituirlo con "péte la forme", perché tutti i bambini sono in forma! Piuttosto ci vorrebbe una espressione che esprima il fatto che è pieno d'energia, e che sia colloquiale allo stesso tempo... forse questa espressione non esiste (ancora)


----------



## Zanton

Birus, non ho una risposta certa e correta per l'aspetto che t'interessa riguardo al bambino di 2 anni, ci provo per stimolare la discussione.

Vif, exubérant, fringant, ...o plein d'entrain, plein de verve..


Au revoir


----------

